# Festive Talk to Yourself - version Party and Bullshit



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Why aren't we Christmas helpers this year? The festive titles were half the fun of the Festivus forum! I'm gonna' start lobbying. #occupyfestivus


----------



## ocean

I'll try to figure out how it was done last year 
I agree. I wanna be Sugar Plum Fairy again.....one month outta the year.


----------



## papa

I want to be the Grinch..


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Hell fucking yes.  :D

I'm so happy the festivus forum is backkkkk.  I missed it.


----------



## Bomboclat

Occupying


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Ooh, changing my avi to a poinsettia to get in the holiday spirit.


----------



## Tripman

Occupying.

I wanna be Santa's Bobbing Cock. I could even Photo shop him into my avatar...


----------



## fizzle

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Why aren't we Christmas helpers this year? The festive titles were half the fun of the Festivus forum! I'm gonna' start lobbying. #occupyfestivus



Ahh I'd do this for you if I were still on staff! Its just a matter of finding someone who knows how whos still on there. That was so much fun last year though, I loved the names people came up with.  Hopefully it can be done again this year.


----------



## Tripman

^^ Yet another reason to be saddened by you leaving...


----------



## GenericMind

Do they even have Christmas in Australia?


----------



## euphoria

I wanna be Snow White! lmao


----------



## GenericMind

more like blow white lol


----------



## Carl Landrover

GenericMind said:


> Do they even have Christmas in Australia?



I can't remember what the project was on at all, but in 9th grade I was part of a group project entitled "Christmas in Jamaica, Mon". 


Now I'll occasionally compare things to Christmas in Jamaica, mon. Though I know nothing about Christmas in Jamaica, mon.


----------



## GenericMind

I just spent 5 minutes looking for a picture of Dave Chappelle as Jamaican Mr. Nice Guy from Half Baked and couldn't find a single picture of him. wtf is the world coming to???


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
That honestly does make me a bit sad...and so close to Festivus


----------



## Jesusgreen

Avatar is now in christmas mode.

Custom title: Greenlighter.

I'll be a spy. %)


----------



## Bardeaux

GenericMind said:


> I just spent 5 minutes looking for a picture of Dave Chappelle as Jamaican Mr. Nice Guy from Half Baked and couldn't find a single picture of him. wtf is the world coming to???



Did you try Google? Lol.


----------



## GenericMind

LIAR TAHTS A SCREENSHOT FROM THE YOUTUBE VIDEOi


----------



## Bardeaux

type in "half baked mr nice guy" into google images

It's better than nothing. Although you probably could've just made one.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Bardo5 said:


> Did you try Google? Lol.



Yay! IT'S A FESTIVUS MIRACLE


----------



## ocean

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Why aren't we Christmas helpers this year? The festive titles were half the fun of the Festivus forum! I'm gonna' start lobbying. #occupyfestivus




N/m I chose the proper title :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Whee! I'm Santa's Little Whore!!!  :D
And I love being a nutcracker. Ahhhh Christmas, how festive!


----------



## koneko

Santa's little Whore said:


> Whee! I'm Santa's Little Whore!!!  :D



Does this mean Santa's a PIMP? 

...i thought as much...


----------



## papa

who stole christmas?...

The Grinch.. lol..


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Can I be The Great Pumpkin? or is that the wrong holiday...(gimme any name really, I just want one, even figgy pudding). Actually Ebenezer Scrooge would be cool (or Scrooge McDuck).

/indecisiveness


----------



## GenericMind

My Christmas decorating is now complete.

Charlie Brown Christmas Tree





Land of Misfit Toys






/fin


----------



## lonewolf13

i need to decorate my tree. i should have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

I dig the rudolf stuff, but Yukon Cornelius needs to be kicking more ass.


----------



## papa

it's 70 degrees outside... that makes it pretty hard to get into the Festivus spririt...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

papasomni said:


> it's 70 degrees outside... that makes it pretty hard to get into the Festivus spririt...



I disagree.  If you had seasonal depression it'd be the other way around.


----------



## animal_cookie

papasomni said:


> it's 70 degrees outside... that makes it pretty hard to get into the Festivus spririt...



living in cali makes it hard to believe that xmas is 4 days away. i need to go shopping and pack ASAP.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Im trying to finish painting one of my gifts, and still have to clean my room before tonight. Family starts arriving in 12 hours. 

Its gonna be a full house at my parents, my sister is slealing my bed for the weekend and i have to sleep in the office. Ah well.

I just cannot wait till christmas eve and Champagne Punch!


----------



## slushy muddy water

baaaaah christmas shopping
i hate it so much
all year round im excited about giving people things
i have so many ideas that never pan out when the time comes
and the time goes by quick because im a hellacious procrastinator 

already today i have:
cussed in a foreign language  
gotten something for someone they already have (an expensive something too) 
almost wrecked
had some old lady yell at me  
spilled my coffee on a purchase 
lost cigarettes
watched a well dressed gentleman get the last of an important item on my list 
walked 30 miles of parking lot to a store i bought nothing from 


im never shopping _again_


----------



## dr-ripple

I am having a hard time getting into the holiday spirit as well with the warm climate, but one look at the Christmas tree is a great reminder.   I bought myself a new coat at H&M but the mall was freaking crazy.  One thing New York City has in common with the Mall here is you do not want to make the mistake of making eye contact with the venues or cell phone people in the center.  They are savages. . . I wanted to kick them in the face.  

Other than that I really need to get high or drunk . . I need something.  It has been almost 3 whole days without anything other than one beer on the flight.  My brothers wife's sister arrives later this evening and the parents arrive here tomorrow. 

I went up to the mountains near by the other day and witnessed Arizona people shoveling snow into they're vehicles  so that they could take to down to the city with them.   It was the weirdest thing I had ever seen. I think Im more pissed at the amount of money I spent this holiday and still have not payed rent nor do I have enough for it. .when I return to NY lol January is gonna be a sucky month.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I'm sipping on Baileys on ice, my liquid Christmas cheer! It's a tradition for all of the ladies in my family to drink a few bottles of this over the course of celebrations, so I feel a little closer to them by doing it. 

I think the secret to Christmas cheer is; shopping EARLY and thoroughly. I had everything tied up in a big bow in November and had our groceries delivered on Wednesday.  I've successfully avoided setting foot in a store for several weeks.  I'm a born organizer. I should write a book or something.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

2012

this new festivus skin is fabulous
i like like


----------



## tackyspiral

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> 2012
> 
> this new festivus skin is fabulous
> i like like



i know i am extremely impressed .... bluelight you have outdone yourself ....


----------



## ArCi

Do I see Anal up there?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I really really like these festivities, I almost shit a brick when I saw my username in the header of TL. And I agree w/ ninja about this one.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

im glad we all agree
ive bought wiser whiskey because of this new skin
reminds me of Christmas
i bought a new winter coat and new boots and gloves too


----------



## kytnism

omgosh its beautiful :D

mad props BL  



...kytnism...


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

santa ???


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

child porn is a big no no over here btw ^


----------



## justinsayno

animal_cookie said:


> living in cali makes it hard to believe that xmas is 4 days away. i need to go shopping and pack ASAP.



untill i noticed it was a year old this post caused me some confusion...


----------



## MikeOekiM

this is so cute guise


----------



## pinkpapaver

wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bomboclat

The only good thing about christmas is that I can be a hohoho and not give a damn


----------



## lonewolf13

where's my damn special title


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

^Yeah, we need those back. And I want my name to be Figgy Pudding. (Great job on the look and feel of it this time though! I'm loving it)


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Never Knows Best said:


> I'm loving it)



maybe its maybeline ?


----------



## shimazu

Christmas is the biggest BS holiday in existence


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

shimazu said:
			
		

> _Christmas _is the biggest BS holiday in existence



You misspelled "Valentine's Day."


----------



## lonewolf13

shimazu was molested by a bearded old white man.  

molest likely his grampa


----------



## ed.ston

Can I be President? Just for the day?


----------



## eitak

I want to know my old password for xmas


----------



## iheartthisthread

hey, whoever gave me this cool name... thanks


----------



## MikeOekiM

lol just noticed lonedeer


----------



## jpgrdnr

Drags out the soundsystem and Christmas remixes.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

dungeon and dragon is whats missing int his thread


----------



## lostNfound

lulz

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=560435730652032


----------



## Mr.Hankey

iheartthisthread said:


> hey, whoever gave me this cool name... thanks


ditto


----------



## D n A

i'm diggin this theme


----------



## lonewolf13

DNA get your ass to the lounge


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

festivus is fucking boring this season.


----------



## iheartthisthread

yup. I blame the economy.


----------



## shimazu

quote this if you work retail during the holidays and hate your life right now


----------



## D n A

lonewolf13 said:


> DNA get your ass to the lounge



I'm too high for that shit


----------



## Erich Generic

That pic of D n A in the Santa hat drinking eggnog was classic


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

nudie thread it is then - high time





D n A said:


> I'm too high for that shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

quote this if you don't work retail during the holidays nad you love your life right now!!!


----------



## kronedog

Captain.Heroin said:


> quote this if you don't work retail during the holidays nad you love your life right now!!!



^ Couldn't agree more!

I worked retail last year during the holidays, what a horrible experience.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Captain.Heroin said:


> quote this if you don't work retail during the holidays nad you love your life right now!!!



Fuck yeah dude.


----------



## lazydullard

i'm a sorcerer and this is a magic spell to help me get paid by the time vortex. eschucha! that's a different but relevant component of magic.


----------



## bakah0

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Captain.Heroin

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> Fuck yeah dude.





I'm ing life right now for sure.


----------



## MikeOekiM

first post 

what do i win?


----------



## shimazu

you earned this mike


*NSFW*: 







you earned that laugh


----------



## Bob Loblaw

IT'
S 
PA
RTY
TIMEEEE


x


----------



## lonewolf13

yay.


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> you earned this mike
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you earned that laugh



that was such a fun season. first year watching the pacers pretty much regularly even though they finished the 9th seed. hibbert's rookie year of course.

that jarrett jack floating shot is beautiful.


----------



## D's

yhello


----------



## MikeOekiM

why is the Clear your inbox thread v. download as Text faggot in here?


----------



## Roger&Me




----------



## shimazu

idk I think they meant to move it to best of bluelight


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^I keep clicking that forum expecting to arrive here, but I always get put in some shitty ass elsewhere.


----------



## pharmakos

hm.


----------



## Mel22

what do junkies do when they are too poor to buy their loved one gifts? do you steal them? do you make cards from stolen paper and pens and glitter? have your families forsaken you and spared you the stress and shame of not being able to gift them with gifts? when junkies get head lice and are too poor to buy head lice treatment, do you steal the head lice treatment or do you just keep the head lice?

ty in advance for your detailed responses.


----------



## shimazu

I framed that picture you made for me mel I was gonna give that to a few relatives


----------



## Mel22

i am glad we can all agree that my penis is the gift that keeps on giving 

MERRY XMAS SHIMACHU 2 U N UR FAMLY i love u


----------



## shimazu

delete your pms mel dont leave me hangin


----------



## Mel22

i will never listen to you again. all you did was fill my box with pain and this was your plan all along.

o SHIMACHU, u cruel mistress u.


----------



## shimazu

you type like 5 words a pm we might as well be using a cup and string tbh

and all im tryin to figure out is which bathroom you use

shit


----------



## Mel22

can a mortal ask questions which god finds unanswerable?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mel22 said:


> can a mortal ask questions which god finds unanswerable?


That paradox is a paradox; in long term no, in short term yes.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Mel, junkys don't give a fuck about giving presents. Well, maybe they do, but only in thought not feels. It's all about what presents _you_ got & what their re-sale value is.


----------



## pharmakos

Mel22 said:


> can a mortal ask questions which god finds unanswerable?



what does the corner of a circle look like?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

An arc


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm celebrating Christmas early today with my uncle, aunt, cuzzie, and parents. We are going away for proper Christmas, but we won't see this side of the family....that's how my family does shit.

Anyway...looking forwards to my uncles "Santa antics" and sinking some quality pilsner, with ashes cricket on in the background. Life is good


----------



## pharmakos

Bob Loblaw said:


> An arc



wouldn't that be the edge, not the corner?


----------



## bronson

Depends what part of the circle it is!


----------



## Mel22

soul mate said:


> That paradox is a paradox; in long term no, in short term yes.



you. i want you to be quiet. comply immediately.



Bob Loblaw said:


> Mel, junkys don't give a fuck about giving presents. Well, maybe they do, but only in thought not feels. It's all about what presents _you_ got & what their re-sale value is.



oic. thank you BOBBLE that was an educational and informative response. You are a star bluelight Bluelight Elves IMO.

--- BOBBLE SENIOR MODFAG 2014 ----



thenightwatch said:


> what does the corner of a circle look like?



a corner looks like a corner you fool. open a book and educate yourself TNW ffs. we've already been through this.

merry christmas to all of you 

Kind regards, 
MEL22.


----------



## Mel22

testing...

Bluelight Elves

. 

test complete.

if you type the word m0derator it changes automatically. now, which mod was responsible for this bastard of an idea? OWN UP AT ONCE. pls.


----------



## pharmakos

this is the Festivus forum, mel, you don't have to be so mean


----------



## MikeOekiM

moderator


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Mel22 said:


> oic. thank you BOBBLE that was an educational and informative response. You are a star bluelight Bluelight Elves IMO.
> 
> --- BOBBLE SENIOR MODFAG 2014 ----
> 
> merry christmas to all of you
> 
> Kind regards,
> MEL22.



MELON quit ignoring me on WhatsApp so I can flirt w you & then propose to you. You'll have to pay yr own airfare to the US b/c I am still in uni (kind of), so I am poor . But I'll make it up to you by making all the other girls jealous when we go out b/c of how well I make myself up.


----------



## Mel22

i apologise TNW i will try harder.

i apologise BOBBLE i will try harder.


----------



## pharmakos

THAt'S the christmas spirit


----------



## shimazu

excuse me tnw it's actually _holiday_ spirit 
you people asked for this


----------



## alasdairm

festivus? what is this bullshit.

taco > this

alasdair


----------



## lonewolf13

hey ali how was chile? hot? lolololol


----------



## dr-ripple

Going to the Google Corp party tonight . ..  in a baby blue suite with a white bow tie. ..  <-- 80s style . . gonna be CRAZY . .. pretty awesome holiday here in nyc


----------



## lonewolf13

have a blast mang.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I'll enjoy em unholydays to the \m/axxx.


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## D's

went around 2day n smoked everyone out n b4 i left a friend.coworker i left em a %oint of that kush(hawiaan) n was like merry christmas,pc, fuck its getting close to the call.!wat 2 do drew,talk 2 other google fiber contractor here in kck or fallo my hooks into austin tx? goin 2 the b'ham 4 xmas,then wont b back workin till after the first,(if i even still have my %ob)..meanwhil


----------



## Boupstarnm

Ugh. I will not order RC's and stress about them not arriving fast enough I will not order RC's and stress about them not arriving fast enough I will not order RC's and stress about them not arriving fast enough I will not order RC's and stress about them not arriving fast enough.

Fucking holiday mail.....being slow as fuck.....fuuuuuck....


----------



## Lysis

It's gonna be me and the dog this xmas. I plan to drink and shake all the presents. I might move things around the house and pretend like I have no idea what happened to annoy my sister's OCD>


----------



## lightofmeaning

Tis' the season, for non stop christmas songs every time you walk into a store or eat anywhere.


----------



## MikeOekiM

see you guys next year


----------



## iheartthisthread

The lounge is fuckin hidden, the thread to bitch about it is closed, and no new festivus nudie thread....this site has gone to pot. 

Someone help an old fuck out and post a link to "apply" to get in the lounge?


----------



## pharmakos

its supposed to get opened back up tomorrow (the call is getting reversed)

but here's the link for now http://www.bluelight.org/vb/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## iheartthisthread

Thanks tnw


----------

